# Snowmobile Ski Rack



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Yo Sled Skiers:

What is the best economical way to haul skis on a sled? Simply sit on them? 6" PVC tubes boltet to the tunnel? Other?

Thanks.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Try a clamp on gun rack, they will attach right to your rail next to your feet for about $30-$35 bucks.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I use the cheetah racks. They work well and are the only ones I have found that will hold your boards in place if you ride hard.

Most of the time or on short trips we use the burton or dakine packs with the horizontal board carry system. 

When we are going in deep or if we are going to ride 30 - 50 miles in a day it is nice not to have the board on your back the entire way. 

Cheetah Factory Racing 2010/2011 | Snowmobile Racks, Accessories, Backcountry Snowboarding & Snowmobile Adventure Hub


----------



## orangeone (Oct 11, 2007)

I've tried a lot of different ways over the years including the gun racks someone else mentioned. The best, as well as the cheapest, of all the things I have tried is to rivet or bolt (better to bolt, rivets will eventually work themselves out) a 2' cam strap towards the front of the tunnel (about a 9" or so from the hood). Strap the tail side of the ski into the strap and tuck the ski tail between the hood and the chassis. Cam stap the tip of the ski directly to the rear handle of the sled. Do this to both sides of the sled and put one ski in each. It's bomber, low profile and will alow you to sled aggressively without worry about losing your skis. I'll try and take a picture tonight if you are interested.


----------



## orangeone (Oct 11, 2007)

Forgot to mention that you need to put 3 bolts/rivets in each strap to cover the width of the ski and to spread the load.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

RDNEK said:


> I use the cheetah racks. They work well and are the only ones I have found that will hold your boards in place if you ride hard.
> 
> Most of the time or on short trips we use the burton or dakine packs with the horizontal board carry system.
> 
> ...


+1 and Dave is a ripper too. A few years ago he had a signature board with Mistral. And one of the nicest guys you will ever meet.


----------



## benjicross (Sep 28, 2007)

*tried and trued*

been snomo skiing for a long time and have tried all sorts and have seen all kinds, expensive, cheap, and junk. The best way to carry your board or boards is,,,,,,, recycle your old worn out snowmobile belt, recycle your old blown out bindings, take the ladders and buckles. get some tools, rivet gun rivets, drill etc. Make it happen. I have a skandic so they strap up and outta foot area of the tunnel and are kicked up in the back so there not in the way. 

the belts are super burly and the buckles work great for cinching them down snug. try it and you will see. hope you are all getting face shots. i am


----------

